# Food for my Shrimp and Snails?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I got my (4) Amano Shrimp to be tank cleaners, but the little buggars won't touch the leftover guppy food! I've actually watched them pick it up and cast it aside. I dropped a sinking algae wafer in the tank and they ate a tiny bit of that, but most of it is just slowly disintegrating. They're all active and doing their thing, but since this is a newly established tank (set up 6 days ago) I don't imagine there's much in there for them to eat.

I've also got two Assassin Snails, one of which hasn't moved in 24 hours (dead?). I've read that if they're hungry, they'd go for the wafer as well, but they haven't been anywhere near it. I also don't have the pond snail problem I was expecting when I ordered these guys so.. should I get them some bloodworms or something?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, problem solved.. my shrimp are currently tearing away at the flesh of the snails, so I no longer need to feed either of them! Yikes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If an assassin hadn't moved in 24 hours....safe to say it was probably dead and thats why the shrimp are eating them. Other than snails, Im not sure what Assassins eat. I have seen them eating flake food. I doubt you will see them eating a algae wafer as they seem to prefer meat. I have 2 in my 33 and they are and have been the only snails in there so they obviously survive off scavenging if no snails, but best to have snails too I believe. As for the shrimp, at times, mine had liked flake food more then they liked algae wafers or veggies, but then there were times it was reversed. I wouldn't be to concerned, when they are hungry they will eat anything as they are scavengers.


----------

